# Fireplace insert paint?



## Speedo (Jan 15, 2008)

I have a fireplace insert I'd like to put a new surround on, but before I put the surround on I'd like to make the metal insert look a little better. The face of the insert looks like it's got a baked enamel paint (black) as a factory application, but it has some scratches that I'd like to cover up. I realize that the face of the fireplace is exposed to high heat, so I don't want to use any old housepaint. So my question is; can I apply a new coat of paint, and if so, what kind of paint can I use and how do I apply it? Thanks in advance!

Pete V


----------



## ToolGuy (Jan 15, 2008)

Heat resistant spray paint comes to mind. Most any hardware or paint store carries it, comes in a spray can. Car parts and accessories stores would also be a good place to find it, as it's used on engine parts. Lightly scuff sand the surface before applying it.


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello Pete:
The insert has High Temperature paint on it that can be bought in spray cans wherever they sell wood burning equipment. It may take 2 or 3 cans to get good coverage.
Glenn


----------



## Speedo (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions. I not only found heat resistant paint at HD, but I found it in brush-on. I got this to avoid the spray paint fumes inside the house. Thanks again for your help!

Pete V


----------



## mortrowe (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi Pete. I need to do this same process and had not heard of anyone using anything but the spray paint.  Do you have any tips for application of the brush on?  Did it go on smoothly for you or would you use spray paint if you had to do it again?  Thanks!


----------



## tomb (Nov 11, 2008)

I did a wood stove with the spray paint many years ago.  I do not know if the formulas have changed but the coverage back then was good.  I highly recommend you remove the insert from the house as the paint cures with the first fire or two.  The fumes it gives off are not only have a strong smell they could be toxic too.  If yo are worried about the smell of wet paint beware of your first fire


----------



## jams003 (Dec 9, 2008)

Fireplace insert paint not good idea to insert a paint in a fireplace it cause to much worry for that,


----------

